# cattle ear tags on dogs



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Does anyone here attach those cattle ear tags for insects on their dog's collars? At $2 they are cheap and if they will keep ticks off cattle they should work for dogs/ right?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

They might work, but I would be concerned about the safety with the amount of chemical on the ear tag being dangerous to a dog, who of course, is alot smaller that cattle.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Aren't the tags just for face flies anyhow?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh dear, I was just sure when I opened this thread that someone wanted to put tags in dogs' ears for some strange reason!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

People who work their dogs and keep them outside (hog dogs, coonhounds, etc) often have cattle tags on the dogs. They are CLEAN! No bugs on 'em at all. Keep in mind, those dogs are usually over 40 lbs....I would say go ahead.


----------

